# Good Honey Wheat Beer Recipe?



## beerlover101 (5/10/09)

hey brewers, ive recently been planning my 5th ever brew(still just using kits and tweaks), and i want to make my g.f. a beer that she will like (she really likes honey wheat beers (espicially bee sting, and murry honey wheat), i was just hoping that anyone out there can give me a good recipe?? preferably a kit and addition recipe as i have not embarked on the extract train yet. any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## Nick JD (5/10/09)

Try an extract - you'll be amazed at the difference.

3kg Coopers Wheat Malt (2 x 1.5kg cans)
0.5kg Honey (go for a mild flavoured honey)
15g of a German (noble, low AA%) hop boiled with the honey in 5L of water for 45 minutes (leave this out if she doesn't like bitter beer - many chicks don't)
15g of same hop boiled for 20 minutes
It'd be better with a wheat beer yeast, but a good ale yeast (Fermentis US05) would do.

Others will chime in on Kits ... but I'm just trying to drag you kicking and screaming into the deliciousness of extract brewing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (5/10/09)




----------



## manticle (5/10/09)

And to be relevant to the OP:

Whether you go kit or extract (extract isn't much harder than kits and bits and Nick is spot on about it tasting good if you get all your processes pre and post ferment right)

Start with a pale base.
Add some wheat malt (or use a wheat kit)
Use honey towards end of primary ferment (will kick gravity points up again)
Use some finishing hops that are not overpowering - german noble hops like hallertauer, tettnanger or saaz are probably good. If you do extract you will need bittering hops as well so hallertauer or tettnengaer are ok here
Chuck in a bit of specialty grain for extra body and sweetness - probably some kind of light crystal.

Also google 'aussiehomebrewer honey beer' as there are already a million threads (with recipes and advice) but the site search engine is a bit shoddy.


----------



## Nick JD (5/10/09)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=manticle


----------



## manticle (5/10/09)

Yeah I've seen that one.

You do know I was having a good natured dig based on your own description of yourself as an evangelist don't you? 

Just so we're clear.


----------



## Nick JD (8/10/09)

manticle said:


> Yeah I've seen that one.
> 
> You do know I was having a good natured dig based on your own description of yourself as an evangelist don't you?
> 
> Just so we're clear.



 Not a religious evangelist though, Manticle ... an extract evangelist. Although if you want to send me some money I'll PM you my address.


----------



## manticle (8/10/09)

Gave all mine to Benny Hinn and some guy from Nigeria.


----------

